# Nadie cree que estamos/estemos casados



## yanapuma

Hola foreros,


  Mi libro de texto español afirma que la respuesta correcta es:


  Nadie cree que ESTEMOS casados.


  Sin embargo, creo que sería correcto decir:


  Nadie cree que ESTAMOS casados. En otras palabras, estamos casados  (un hecho), pero nadie lo cree. "Nadie" significa "ninguna persona" o  "cero personas" y es un término indefinido.


 Asi que:


  Ninguna persona (cero personas) cree que estamos casados.


  Me gustaría saber la opinión de un hablante nativo de español por favor!!


  Muchas gracias.


----------



## Peterdg

¿Qué tipo de hablante nativo buscas? ¿Uno que te diga que "nadie cree que estemos casados" es la única opción correcta u otro que te diga que "nadie cree que estamos casados" también es aceptable? El último probablemente será de América Latina (y ni siquiera de toda América Latina).

Si estás estudiando para hacer un examen, es "nadie cree que estemos casados".

Tienes que darte cuenta de que el español no funciona de la misma manera que el inglés. El hecho de que "nadie" aparezca en posición antepuesta al verbo, hace que este verbo esté negado. "Nadie cree que" = "no cree nadie que". (Por la misma razón, en español es posible tener lo que se llama la "doble negación".)

Entonces, para hablantes del español peninsular (= de España), en la selección del modo verbal no es importante que estés casado o no. Lo que es importante en la selección es que no se cree.


----------



## elprofe

Peterdg, te felicito por tu buen Español 

Respecto a la pregunta, la opción correcta es "estemos"...


----------



## nand-o

Peterdg said:


> Entonces, para hablantes del español peninsular (= de España), en la selección del modo verbal no es importante que estés casado o no. Lo que es importante en la selección es que no se crea.


 
Efectivamente.


----------



## donbill

Peterdg said:


> ¿Qué tipo de hablante nativo buscas? ¿Uno que te diga que "nadie cree que estemos casados" es la única opción correcta u otro que te diga que "nadie cree que estamos casados" también es aceptable? El último probablemente será de América Latina (y ni siquiera de toda América Latina).
> 
> Si estás estudiando para hacer un examen, es "nadie cree que estemos casados".
> 
> Tienes que darte cuenta de que el español no funciona de la misma manera que el inglés. El hecho de que "nadie" aparezca en posición antepuesta al verbo, hace que este verbo esté negado. "Nadie cree que" = "no cree nadie que". (Por la misma razón, en español es posible tener lo que se llama la "doble negación".)
> 
> Entonces, para hablantes del español peninsular (= de España), en la selección del modo verbal no es importante que estés casado o no. Lo que es importante en la selección es que no se cree.



Distinguido forero:

Hace unas semanas que no te molesto, así que aprovecho la oportunidad que me brindas. Antes que nada, quiero que sepas que estoy de acuerdo con tu análisis, pero tu texto predilecto (_El subjuntivo: sus valores y usos_), p. 87, ofrece un par de oraciones interesantes:

_a. Juan no cree que hay un peligro eminente.
b. Juan no cree que haya un peligro eminente.
_
Los autores explican que en oración 'a' hay un peligro inminente, pero que Juan no lo cree; o sea, que no se adhiere a esa verdad. En oración 'b', explican que Juan no cree, pero el hablante "no se manifiesta sobre la verdad de lo que sigue, bien porque no sabe si es verdad, bien porque su interlocutor ya lo sabe [mi observación: no hay carga informativa], bien porque no considere necesario manifestarse".

Repito que estoy de acuerdo con tu análisis y con tu recomendación. En un examen no me atrevería a escoger el indicativo. Sin embargo, ¿no se parecen esas oraciones a las opciones que se presentan en post original?

Un saludo cordial desde Yanquilandia (sector sureño)


----------



## yanapuma

Para mi, "nadie" no tiene un valor negativo, sino que representa "cero personas". Es simplemente el sujeto de la oracíon:

Tu (sujeto) crees que estamos casados
  El (sujeto) cree que estamos casados
  Ellos (sujeto) creen que estamos casados
  Nadie (sujeto) cree que estamos casados


Or am I completely mistaken?


----------



## duvija

yanapuma said:


> Para mi, "nadie" no tiene un valor negativo, sino que representa "cero personas". Es simplemente el sujeto de la oracíon:
> 
> Tu (sujeto) crees que estamos casados
> El (sujeto) cree que estamos casados
> Ellos (sujeto) creen que estamos casados
> Nadie (sujeto) cree que estamos casados
> 
> 
> Or am I completely mistaken?


 

Yep! totally mistaken. 'Nadie' is a NPI (negative polarity item) and follows all the rules for negation. A BTW, 'ninguno' acts in the same way as 'nadie'. And they are really 0 people.


----------



## blasita

yanapuma said:


> Nadie cree que ESTEMOS casados.
> Sin embargo, creo que sería correcto decir  :
> Nadie cree que ESTAMOS casados (_*no* es mi uso_).






donbill said:


> _a. Juan no cree que hay un peligro eminente.
> b. Juan no cree que haya un peligro eminente.
> _
> Los autores explican que en oración 'a' hay un peligro eminente, pero que Juan no lo cree; o sea, que no se adhiere a esa verdad. En oración 'b', explican que Juan no cree, pero el hablante "no se manifiesta sobre la verdad de lo que sigue, bien porque no sabe si es verdad, bien porque su interlocutor ya lo sabe [mi observación: no hay carga informativa], bien porque no considere necesario manifestarse".



Ya te contestará Peter, que es de los que más sabe de todo esto, pero mi opinión es que aunque tiene sentido esta explicación, yo usaría el subjuntivo. La elección del indicativo en las subordinadas sustantivas en contextos negativos, y con este tipo de verbos como creer, sí es posible, pero creo que no muy común. 

Puedo decir que yo prefiero en (¿casi?) todos estos casos el subjuntivo, y que el indicativo no es muy frecuente aquí. Quizás sí un poco más con “creerse+indicativo”, luego p.ej. “no se cree que hay” lo podría decir.

Un saludo.

PD ¿No será: "inminente"?


----------



## donbill

blasita said:


> Puedo decir que yo prefiero en (¿casi?) todos estos casos el subjuntivo, y que el indicativo no es muy frecuente aquí. Quizás sí un poco más con “creerse+indicativo”, luego p.ej. “no se cree que hay” lo podría decir.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> PD ¿No será: "inminente"?



Tienes razón en los dos casos: 1: la diferencia entre _no creer_ y_ no creerse_ (los autores del libro citado la comentan) y 2: _peligro inminente_--a menos que sea un peligro que 'descuella entre los demás'.


----------



## Lavernock

yanapuma said:


> Hola foreros,
> 
> 
> Mi libro de texto español afirma que la respuesta correcta es:
> 
> 
> Nadie cree que ESTEMOS casados.
> 
> 
> Sin embargo, creo que sería correcto decir:
> 
> 
> Nadie cree que ESTAMOS casados. En otras palabras, estamos casados  (un hecho), pero nadie lo cree. "Nadie" significa "ninguna persona" o  "cero personas" y es un término indefinido.
> 
> 
> Asi que:
> 
> 
> Ninguna persona (cero personas) cree que estamos casados.
> 
> 
> Me gustaría saber la opinión de un hablante nativo de español por favor!!
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Creo que se puede usar las dos formas según el contexto. Por ejemplo, si no estamos casados y es nuestro empeño hacer creer que lo estemos, diría *nadie cree que estemos... *(no lo estamos en la realidad).

Pero si de hecho estamos casados diría:
 nadie cree que *estamos* casados = *Estamos* casados aunque nadie lo crea.
Pero agradecería aquí otra opinion. (no soy nativo).


----------



## blasita

Lavernock said:


> Creo que se puede usar las dos formas según el contexto. Por ejemplo, si no estamos casados y es nuestro empeño hacer creer que lo estemos, diría *nadie cree que estemos... *(no lo estamos en la realidad).
> 
> Pero si de hecho estamos casados diría:
> nadie cree que *estamos* casados = *Estamos* casados aunque nadie lo crea.
> Pero agradecería aquí otra opinion. (no soy nativo).



Hola Lavernock.

Como bien ha dicho Peter, en algunos países americanos sí que se admite el indicativo aunque estas oraciones contengan pronombres indefinidos negativos como p.ej. “nadie”.

Lo que yo te puedo decir es que aquí yo siempre eligiría el subjuntivo, independientemente de que se esté casado o no (en este caso es más importante para mí el hecho de que “nadie” sea un inductor negativo a que se esté casado o no).

Bueno, lo he intentado explicar; pero si no es suficiente, ya vendrán otros foreros que lo expliquen mucho mejor.

Un cordial saludo.

PD Otros ejemplos: Nadie que yo conozca./Nadie que no haya trabajado aquí.


----------



## Lavernock

blasita said:


> Hola Lavernock.
> 
> Como bien ha dicho Peter, en algunos países americanos sí que se admite el indicativo aunque estas oraciones contengan pronombres indefinidos negativos como p.ej. “nadie”.
> 
> Lo que yo te puedo decir es que aquí yo siempre eligiría el subjuntivo, independientemente de que se esté casado o no (en este caso es más importante para mí el hecho de que “nadie” sea un inductor negativo que se esté casado o no).
> 
> Bueno, lo he intentado explicar; pero si no es suficiente, ya vendrán otros foreros que lo expliquen mucho mejor.
> 
> Un cordial saludo.



Gracias Blasita


----------



## mirx

donbill said:


> _a. Juan no cree que hay un peligro eminente.
> b. Juan no cree que haya un peligro eminente.
> _


Para mí esta es la gran diferencia.

Si ya las demostré que estoy casado e insisten en no creerme. "Nadie cree que estamos casados".

Si sólo son suposiciones de todos entonces es "estemos".


----------



## donbill

mirx said:


> Para mí esta es la gran diferencia.
> 
> Si ya las demostré que estoy casado e insisten en no creerme. "Nadie cree que estamos casados".
> 
> Si sólo son suposiciones de todos entonces es "estemos".



Así lo explican los autores. (Como ha señalado blasita, debería ser _inminente_ y no _eminente. _El error fue mío.)


----------



## _SantiWR_

yanapuma said:


> Hola foreros,
> 
> 
> Mi libro de texto español afirma que la respuesta correcta es:
> 
> 
> Nadie cree que ESTEMOS casados.
> 
> 
> Sin embargo, creo que sería correcto decir:
> 
> 
> Nadie cree que ESTAMOS casados. En otras palabras, estamos casados  (un hecho), pero nadie lo cree. "Nadie" significa "ninguna persona" o  "cero personas" y es un término indefinido.
> 
> 
> Asi que:
> 
> 
> Ninguna persona (cero personas) cree que estamos casados.
> 
> 
> Me gustaría saber la opinión de un hablante nativo de español por favor!!
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Yo veo posibles las dos formas, pero con el indicativo creer tiene más el valor de creerse. Sería algo así:

_Nadie cree que estemos casados_ (lo cual no quiere necesariamente decir que alguien se haya planteado de hecho la cuestión. Sería como decir '_nadie cree que la Luna esté hecha de queso_'
_Nadie se cree que estamos casados_ (cuando la idea se le propone esta vez explícitamente a una persona, esta la rechaza como falsa)


Santiago.


----------



## blasita

mirx said:


> Para mí esta es la gran diferencia.
> 
> Si ya las demostré que estoy casado e insisten en no creerme. "Nadie cree que estamos casados".
> 
> Si sólo son suposiciones de todos entonces es "estemos".



Gracias, Mirx. Esto confirma que, al menos en México, sí que se usa el indicativo en estos casos.



_SantiWR_ said:


> Yo veo posibles las dos formas, pero con el indicativo creer tiene más el valor de creerse. Sería algo así:
> 
> _Nadie cree que estemos casados_ (lo cual no quiere necesariamente decir que alguien se haya planteado de hecho la cuestión. Sería como decir '_nadie cree que la Luna esté hecha de queso_'
> _Nadie se cree que estamos casados_ (cuando la idea se le propone esta vez explícitamente a una persona, esta la rechaza como falsa)
> 
> 
> Santiago.



Gracias, Santiago.

Yo, como he dicho antes, sí que podría decir "_no_ se cree".


Pero vamos, que igual todo esto es solamente mi uso personal, o estoy equivocada.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## _SantiWR_

blasita said:


> Gracias, Mirx. Esto confirma que, al menos en México, sí que se usa el indicativo en estos casos.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias, Santiago.
> 
> Yo, como he dicho antes, sí que podría decir "_no_ se cree".
> 
> 
> Pero vamos, que igual todo esto es solamente mi uso personal, o estoy equivocada.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.



Pero yo entiendo que cuando hablamos de 'tener algo por verosímil o probable', _creer_ puede usarse en cualquier sitio donde se usaría _creerse_ sin que cambie sustancialmente el sentido. Por eso me pareció que la frase original en indicativo con creer tiene sentido, aunque yo espontáneamente usaría creerse.


----------



## blasita

_SantiWR_ said:


> Pero yo entiendo que cuando hablamos de 'tener algo por verosímil o probable', _creer_ puede usarse en cualquier sitio donde se usaría _creerse_ sin que cambie sustancialmente el sentido. Por eso me pareció que la frase original en indicativo con creer tiene sentido, aunque yo espontáneamente usaría creerse.



Tienes razón, esto se basa en la naturaleza del verbo "creer", que cuando aparece negado y se usa en indicativo, se implica que es verdadero lo que se dice.

Lo que he intentado decir es que en España es más común "creerse" con indicativo que "creer" (y de hecho tú has elegido "no creerse" y no "no creer"). A mí, desde luego, me suena más natural (no "no creer"+indicativo).

No dije que fuera incorrecto (dije que me parecía una buena explicación), pero que mi uso personal en las oraciones de Donbill era el subjuntivo, o "no creerse" con el indicativo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Peterdg

Perdón por la respuesta tardía. Ha sido un día muy largo en la oficina.

Es un tema bastante complicado. Como ya lo señaló Donbill, J.Borrego e.a. mencionan el fenómeno de "no creer que" + indicativo. Ya lo debatimos en varias otras ocasiones, por ejemplo aquí.

La regla a la que adhiero yo es que "no creer que" va seguido del subjuntivo si la negación se puede  aplicar a la principal (a creer) *y* a la subordinada. Es decir: "Juan *no* cree que haya un peligro" es equivalente (más o menos) a "Juan cree que *no* hay un peligro". Pero, si la negación sólo es aplicable a la principal (y no a la subordinada), va seguido con indicativo. Voy a dar deliberadamente una interpretación que difiere de la de Borrego y co.  "Juan no cree que hay un peligro" se" puede interpretar como: "no sólo Juan no lo cree sino está convencido de que hay un peligro". 

El uso del subjuntivo/indicativo después de "no creer que" no depende de la verdad/realidad de lo que se dice en la subordinada (puede ser que haya un peligro o no, como también puede ser que la pareja de la pregunta original esté casada o no) sino del valor de la negación; es decir: si la negación se puede aplicar a la subordinada o sólo a la principal.

El uso de "nadie" en la frase original complica las cosas. "Nadie" (el sujeto) ya lleva una negación en sí. ("Juan", el sujeto de la frase con el peligro, no tiene este rasgo). Además, "nadie" es un marcador de escasez (o "nulidad" como leí en algún sitio) que en sí mismo, como antecedente, ya rige el subjuntivo en la subordinada sustantiva. Ahora bien, en el caso con "nadie" lo veo muy difícil defender el uso del indicativo.

De todos modos, el uso del indicativo en este caso es algo que en España es muy raro (según los comentarios que ya leí en otros hilos sobre el mismo tema).


----------



## blasita

Peterdg said:


> Perdón por la respuesta tardía. Ha sido un día muy largo en la oficina.
> 
> Es un tema bastante complicado. Como ya lo señaló Donbill, J.Borrego e.a. mencionan el fenómeno de "no creer que" + indicativo. Ya lo debatimos en varias otras ocasiones (?), por ejemplo aquí.
> 
> La regla a la que *me *adhiero yo es que "no creer que" va seguido del subjuntivo si la negación se puede  aplicar a la principal (a creer) *y* a la subordinada. Es decir: "Juan *no* cree que haya un peligro" es equivalente (más o menos) a "Juan cree que *no* hay un peligro". Pero, si la negación sólo es aplicable a la principal (y no a la subordinada), va seguido con indicativo. Voy a dar deliberadamente una interpretación que difiere de la de Borrego y co.  "Juan no cree que hay un peligro" se" puede interpretar como: "no sólo Juan no lo cree sino está convencido de que hay un peligro".
> 
> El uso del subjuntivo/indicativo después de "no creer que" no depende de la verdad/realidad de lo que se dice en la subordinada (puede ser que haya un peligro o no, como también puede ser que la pareja de la pregunta original esté casada o no) sino del valor de la negación; es decir: si la negación se puede aplicar a la subordinada o sólo a la principal.
> 
> El uso de "nadie" en la frase original complica las cosas. "Nadie" (el sujeto) ya lleva una negación en sí. ("Juan", el sujeto de la frase con el peligro, no tiene este rasgo). Además, "nadie" es un marcador de escasez (o "nulidad" como leí en algún sitio) que en sí mismo, como antecedente, ya rige el subjuntivo en la subordinada sustantiva. Ahora bien, en el caso con "nadie" lo veo muy difícil defender el uso del indicativo.
> 
> De todos modos, el uso del indicativo en este caso es algo que en España es muy raro (según los comentarios que ya leí en otros hilos sobre el mismo tema).



Gracias por tu respuesta, Peter. Interesante.

Es curioso, porque yo sí diría "Juan cree que no hay peligro", pero no tanto "Juan no cree que hay peligro". Supongo que soy muy rara.

Saludos.


----------



## Peterdg

blasita said:


> Gracias por tu respuesta, Peter. Interesante.
> 
> Es curioso, porque yo sí diría "Juan cree que no hay un peligro", pero no tanto "Juan no cree que hay un peligro". Supongo que soy muy rara.
> 
> Saludos.


¡Hola Blasita!

Ahora me has matao

La verdad, estoy completamente de acuerdo con tus observaciones.

Yo también diría "Juan cree que no hay un peligro"; es de lo más normal. Espero que no haya dicho yo otra cosa. Es posible que me haya expresado mal en algún lugar, pero hasta ahora, no me doy cuenta. ¿Me podrías iluminar?


----------



## blasita

Peterdg said:


> ¡Hola Blasita!
> 
> Ahora me has matao
> 
> La verdad, estoy completamente de acuerdo con tus observaciones.
> 
> Yo también diría "Juan cree que no hay un peligro"; es de lo más normal. Espero que no haya dicho yo otra cosa. Es posible que me haya expresado mal en algún lugar, pero hasta ahora, no me doy cuenta. ¿Me podrías iluminar?



Hola Peter.

Perdona si te he interpretado mal.

Pero, ¿me podrías, por favor, aclarar la interpretación que haces de este ejemplo?

_"Juan no cree que hay un peligro" se puede interpretar como: "no sólo Juan no lo cree sino que está convencido de que hay un peligro"._

Es que no entiendo que si Juan está convencido de que hay peligro, entonces ¿por qué no cree que lo haya?

Gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## elprofe

Me imagino que se le habrá pasado poner un "no" en la oración "_convencido de que NO hay un peligro"._


----------



## blasita

¡Uy! Gracias, es verdad, es solamente que falta un "no".  Lo siento, Peter.

Saludos.


----------



## Peterdg

Ya dije que era difícil


elprofe said:


> Me imagino que se le habrá pasado poner un "no" en la oración "_convencido de que NO hay un peligro"._





blasita said:


> ¡Uy! Gracias, es verdad, es solamente que falta un "no". Lo siento, Peter.
> 
> Saludos.


Lo siento pero no se me pasó el NO. Es que no hace falta.

Otro ejemplo (copiado de otro hilo):

A: Tengo frío.
B: ¡No es posible! Sólo crees que tienes frío.
A: No creo que teng*o* frío. ¡Es que lo tengo!

Si A: dijera: "no creo que teng*a* frío" sería más o menos equivalente a "en mi opinión, no tengo frío" o a "creo que no tengo frío".

Por otro lado, en el ejemplo: "No creo que teng*o* frío", lo que expresa A es que no es imaginación suya (es decir que "el tener frío" no es sólo un puro sentimiento de creerlo). De la misma manera funciona con el ejemplo de Juan. No es sólo una opinión suya que hay un peligro.

Espero que resulte más claro pero la verdad, es muy difícil explicar el matiz.


----------



## duvija

... y nadie protesta por lo de 'un peligro'?


Juan cree que hay peligro
Juan no cree que hay peligro
Juan no cree que haya peligro

(pucha, ahora 'peligro' para mí suena como un montón de letras no relacionadas, de tanto repetirlo, claro)


----------



## flljob

Juan no solo no cree, sino que está convencido de que no hay peligro. Es decir, Juan no cree que *hay* peligro.


----------



## blasita

duvija said:


> ... y nadie protesta por lo de 'un peligro'?
> 
> 
> Juan cree que hay peligro
> Juan no cree que hay peligro
> Juan no cree que haya peligro
> 
> (pucha, ahora 'peligro' para mí suena como un montón de letras no relacionadas, de tanto repetirlo, claro)



Hola Duvija.

Yo lo corregí en lo que yo escribí (pero discretamente, la verdad).

Gracias Peter. 

Bueno, entonces os sonaría bien, p.ej. "No creo que llevas razón", ¿no?


----------



## LanguageFreak28

En América Latina se usan ambos. Estoy de acuerdo en que "estemos" es lo más correcto, pero "estamos" se usa coloquialmente, especialmente si se quiere indicar que efectivamente están casados.


----------



## Lurrezko

flljob said:


> Juan no solo no cree, sino que está convencido de que no hay peligro. Es decir, Juan no cree que *hay* peligro.



Ese es exactamente el matiz que oigo yo, y me suena natural.

_Juan no cree que hay peligro, lo sabe positivamente_ (póngase el acento prosódico en *cree*)

Saludos


----------



## blasita

Me disculpo por las molestias a todos, porque parece que soy la única a la que no le suena natural.

Gracias.  Un saludo.


----------



## flljob

blasita said:


> Me disculpo por las molestias a todos, porque parece que soy la única a la que no le suena natural.
> 
> Gracias.  Un saludo.



Yo entiendo el matiz, pero siempre diría: Juan no cree que haya peligro.

Saludos


----------



## blasita

flljob said:


> Yo entiendo el matiz, pero *siempre diría*: Juan no cree que haya peligro.
> 
> Saludos



Yo también entiendo el matiz (es solo que no entendía la primera explicación de Peter, y pensaba que me había perdido algo).

¡Gracias, Flljob! Ya pensaba que era un bicho raro (a parte de no muy espabilada que digamos ...).


----------

